# Please Recommend a Roasting Pan



## PianoAl (Dec 5, 2013)

I want a nice solid roasting pan, stainless inside and out. It doesn't need to be longer than 15", because I never cook big turkeys. I'll be using it for 13 pound turkeys, and for ducks and chickens.

I don't want it to feel flimsy, and I'd like to spend less than $100.

Thanks!


----------



## jabbur (Dec 5, 2013)

My favorite roasting pan is an inexpensive graniteware one.  You don't need to spend a lot of money to get a decent pan.  Can't recommend a ss one though since I've never used one.  Someone here will be able to give you some advice.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Much like jabbur, we have a cheapo one I think I got at Sears for 19 loonies.
I just slice up a couple of onions about 1/2 to 3/4 thick and put them in the bottom for a base and put what ever meat I'm cooking on top. Never been disappointed.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 5, 2013)

My graniteware has never let me down either....


----------



## PianoAl (Dec 6, 2013)

OK, you've got me thinking about this. Does a covered roasting pan give you the same advantages that you'd get from cooking in a roasting bag? That is, is it self-basting and does it provide higher humidity?

Do you guys always have the lid on when roasting a bird?


----------



## jabbur (Dec 6, 2013)

I put the lid on to start then remove it for the end to crisp the skin.  Never used the bags so can't compare.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 6, 2013)

The one I use is aluminum and belonged to my mother.  She had it as far back as I can remember, and that's pretty far back!! LOL  At least to the 50's.  She cooked the turkey with the lid on, but I leave the lid off.  I usually cover the legs with foil if they start to get too dark.


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine doesn't have a lid, but foil does the job when I need it.  It's a good heavy weight pan, with a solid rack.  No idea what the brand is.  It's not stainless, anodized aluminum I think, not non-stick so the drippings make good gravy.  It's been a good pan for more than 10 years now, done a lot of turkeys and a couple of rib roasts.


----------



## PianoAl (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I read this article

http://www.finecooking.com/articles/roasting-pans-equipment-review.aspx?pg=0

And got this:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005QDV0BY/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_at_ws_us?ie=UTF8


----------



## PianoAl (Dec 28, 2013)

I got the Cuisinart 7117-14RR Chef's 14-Inch Classic Lasagna Pan mentioned.  It fit the bill, but it's not as solid as it looks in photos, and it warped the first time I used it.  I'm going to hold onto it until I find a higher-quality pan at a garage sale.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have this one: CHEFS Deep Lasagna Pan | CHEFScatalog.com


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 28, 2013)

PianoAl said:


> I got the Cuisinart 7117-14RR Chef's 14-Inch Classic Lasagna Pan mentioned.  It fit the bill, but it's not as solid as it looks in photos, and it warped the first time I used it.  I'm going to hold onto it until I find a higher-quality pan at a garage sale.



I'd contact Cuisinart customer service and complain.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 28, 2013)

Generally speaking, you don't want really high sides on a roasting pan.  If the roast or poultry sits down in the pan, the high sides will inhibit complete browning.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Generally speaking, you don't want really high sides on a roasting pan.  If the roast or poultry sits down in the pan, the high sides will inhibit complete browning.


That was certainly my experience.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 28, 2013)

That's why I have a rack for mine...holds that bird up!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 28, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's why I have a rack for mine...holds that bird up!



Ditto! They often come with a rack.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2013)

It was a while ago. I know I wasn't roasting a turkey, 'cause I don't like turkey. It might not have been a chicken. It might have been a couple of Cornish game hens. Yes, mine came with a rack, and yes, I used it.


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 29, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's why I have a rack for mine...holds that bird up!



Yep, mine too.  Good for just about any kind of roast.

Mine looks like this:


----------



## taxlady (Dec 29, 2013)

Dang! I wish my rack held the bird that far up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 29, 2013)

A V-rack is wonderful, I've set it on top of the veg in the bottom of the pan to raise it up more.  Usually if I am only using the veg  for flavor, not eating.


----------

